# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  I'm heading to Dubrovnik Tuesday, any last minute thoughts is appriciated. This will be a one week getaway from a busy time at work. We (mom, 15 yo daughter and me) hope to catch some sun and warmth t

## Karibien

I'm heading to Dubrovnik Tuesday, any last minute thoughts is appriciated. This will be a one week getaway from a busy time at work. We (mom, 15 yo daughter and me) hope to catch some sun and warmth that has yet to arrive in Sweden. At least a few degrees warmer, and a lot greener than here, I expect.

We'll be staying at a hotel on Babin Kuk, just north of the Old town Dubrovnik. Planning to hop on a bus and see the countryside also - but where to?

Anyway, I'll post a report later.

/K

----------


## MIke R

e mail www.ivatravel.com and ask them for tips...they live in Paris.....she ( Iva) is Croatian...he (Craig) is an American, teaching social studies in the Embassy and playing professional basketball in France....they are now doing travel arrangements for people wishing to visit Croatia...Iva is from the seacoast.....they are great people...just email them and tell them Craigs cranky ol high school hoops coach told you to contact them

----------


## MIke R

if you click on the promo video....youll get a glimpse of the area

----------


## Karibien

> just email them and tell them Craigs cranky ol high school hoops coach told you to contact them



Thanks, I will try that  :Wink: 

I'll look at the video from work, it's seems to take forever to load on my slow computer/line...

----------

